# Need some answers



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all.

I had 3 females due to give birth either today or tomorrow and they were sisters and all shared the same male.

Anyway this morning I went to check to see if their were any babies yet and none but held them like I do and thought no more of it.

Now just a few moments ago I go and check on them and one of them is dead with her face been eaten at by the other two pregnant females and she's obviously dead and still heavily pregnant.

My question is what the hell happened as she looked so healthy, I wonder if she died trying to give birth but their are no signs of blood down there.

I've never seen any signs of fighting so don't think they killed her. Just seems like she died during pregnancy and the others wanting a munch but suffice to say I am very upset as they get plenty of food and extra food whilst pregnant. I've had many successful litters but this is a first for me.

Any advice would be welcome x.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pregnancy is dicey; consider the multiple utierii (sp?). She may have had a stalled birth, where the fluid escapes but the contractions don't come, and that can be fatal.

These kinds of deaths are hard, though, when you lose both the doe and the expected litter. So sorry for your loss! 

Seeing face eaten off is nasty; I thought when I have seen that, that her auntie tried to revive her by grooming the face and keep at it until...

I found a first time pregnant doe dead, after I had been away for a week or so; didn't see her in the tank with her auntie, assumed she had got loose somehow, ntil a noticed a mound in the middle of the bedding. Her launtie had buried her. I let out a loud cry of ,"NO!!!". I'd wanted that litter, the first all champagne litter, so much!


----------

